# New smoke house question



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello im putting together a new smoke house that incorporates a 55gal drum outside of the smokehouse to use for cold smoking.

Any recomendations as to how far i should put this drum away from the smokehouse to allow for the cooling of the smoke out of the barrel into the smokehouse?? Im thinking 4ft at least?

Any advise will help im about ready to get it together. smokehouse will be 4' x 4' x 8' height planning on putting the piping about 1/4 the way up the side of the building so i can use about 3/4 of the house height for cold smoking ( if that make sense??).

Please share your thoughts on the distance and any other helpful info i could use.

Thanks in advance for the help!!

Shuck


----------



## foamheart (Aug 9, 2013)

When I first joined here, I was impressed with a thread. Fella had built a log cabin type smoke house that was totally awesome. He did the same you are talking about and ran a A/C type duct line from his firepit which was buried, and so was his Duct work. It was reall nice, all I could think of was hell I'd live in that.

I don't promise anything but I'll look. was a very good Q-View with it. Seems his son was doing it I think......


----------



## shuck68 (Aug 9, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> When I first joined here, I was impressed with a thread. Fella had built a log cabin type smoke house that was totally awesome. He did the same you are talking about and ran a A/C type duct line from his firepit which was buried, and so was his Duct work. It was reall nice, all I could think of was hell I'd live in that.
> 
> I don't promise anything but I'll look. was a very good Q-View with it. Seems his son was doing it I think......


Ok thanks Foamheart, i was thinking about burying it but figured in the fall/Winter when im doing the most cold smoking ..the pipe being above ground would be better and it would help cool the smoke before it hits the smokehouse??? this is all just what im "Thinking" so if there are any discrepencies in what im "Thinking" please give a shout. haha

Shuck


----------



## cam-b-q (Aug 15, 2013)

But by burying the pipe the conduction with the earth would take the heat away no matter what the outside temp is.  once you get down about 6 inches the ground temp is steady (depending on what part of the world you are in, not Alaska).Just a thought


----------



## redneck69 (Aug 15, 2013)

do a google search on "cold smoke house" and click on "image" tab...lots of great ideas


----------



## silentbob (Sep 27, 2013)

I think the pipe would be better 4ft under ground if you can swing it. In Chicago frost line only goes 3ft or so, and the ground here is always about 55 degrees, thats not too shabby, if ya can swing it.


----------



## eman (Oct 8, 2013)

either bury the pipe or raise the smokehouse about 3' off the ground .

Fire pit at least 6 ' from house. You need a upward slant for the smoke duct.


----------

